# chrome sndio and oss 4Front



## lu9dce (May 12, 2022)

Chrome sndio and oss-4

When I want to use another browser than firefox I do not have sound. I have Audigy sound cards compiled the kernel to support oss 4Front. The sound in the programs you use is perfect but when I try to use sndio or do some test it doesn't work.

Any idea of how to use chrome or another browser that is not firefox and that the sound comes out

tks


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2022)

lu9dce said:


> I have Audigy sound cards compiled the kernel to support oss 4Front.


snd_emu10k1(4) or snd_emu10kx(4) don't need to be compiled in the kernel, you can load these as modules.


----------



## lu9dce (May 12, 2022)

SirDice said:


> snd_emu10k1(4) or snd_emu10kx(4) don't need to be compiled in the kernel, you can load these as modules.



the modules that they mention produce a loop in soundblaster 5.1 it also does not allow recording generating a sample rate mismatch

impossible to use

with oss4 there are many more sound cards

including Audigy LS which is not supported by kernel modules

--------------

Version info: OSS 4.2 (b 2019/202204260408) (0x00040100) BSD
Platform: FreeBSD/amd64 13.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE #0: Fri May  6 19:22:18 -03 2022     root@orbis:/usr/src/sys/amd64/compile/GENERIC (orbis)

Number of audio devices:    10
Number of audio engines:    18
Number of MIDI devices:        0
Number of mixer devices:    2


Device objects
 0: oss_audigyls0 AudigyLS interrupts=66592 (66592)
 1: oss_hdaudio0 Intel HD Audio interrupts=184278 (184278)
    HD Audio controller Intel HD Audio
    Vendor ID    0x80863b56
    Subvendor ID 0x1565821f
     Codec  2: ALC662 (0x10ec0662/0x1565821f)


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2022)

Ok, so you're using audio/oss.


----------

